# Yum, Bugs



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

According to the Davos Agenda, We can fight world hunger and climate change by eating insects.
It seems to me that this would also be an great survival technique.

Anybody for a cricket pizza ? How many of you have eaten a meal of insects ???









5 reasons why eating insects can reduce climate change


Our consumption of animal protein is the source of greenhouses gas and climate change. Insects are an overlooked source of protein and a way to battle climate change.




www.weforum.org


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have had deep fried, stir fried, and cricket tacos. A friend raised them for that exact reason. His children threw all his cricket stuff out when he died. 

They really don't taste bad at all. My chickens also enjoyed a few meals from him.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have no problem with the idea of surviving off any protein available, and I hear crickets make a decent flour alternative.
The problem I have with WEF is they intend for this to become the default.
No thank you. I'll take beef over bugs any day, and I'll defend my right to enjoy it by any means necessary.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Crickets are for fishing.

Dang I got Guinea pigs.









From Pets To Plates: Why More People Are Eating Guinea Pigs


Guinea pigs are popular pets in the U.S., but in parts of South America, they're a delicacy. Some environmental and humanitarian groups are making a real push to encourage guinea pig farming as an eco-friendly alternative to beef. And the animals are also showing up in more U.S. restaurants.




www.npr.org


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would rather eat crickets.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Depends on the hunger desperation level. It sure would take a lot of crickets or grasshoppers or ants or whatever to make much of a meal. Just catching a few grasshoppers for fishing is quite an adventure.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ItsJustMe said:


> Depends on the hunger desperation level. It sure would take a lot of crickets or grasshoppers or ants or whatever to make much of a meal. Just catching a few grasshoppers for fishing is quite an adventure.


This would be more of a "farming" process. You can get a cricket population to a significant size in very little time.
They aren't suggesting eating wild bugs you catch yourself.


----------



## BritishPrepper (10 mo ago)

Yes that's right about the WEF. It started with the vegetarian push, then all these different allergies, then vegan, and now they're trying to push this on us, while the elite eat whatever they want. I'm sure they are nutritious and are eaten all over the world in places like the far east, but from a western point of view it's just gross. I would like to know which bugs in my own country are actually edible though for the very worst of SHTF circumstances and it was a final option.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> This would be more of a "farming" process. You can get a cricket population to a significant size in very little time.
> They aren't suggesting eating wild bugs you catch yourself.


Oh.


----------



## Mr. Bitey (9 mo ago)

I regularly eat wood grubs of the Ambrosia Beetle on my BO land as I find them in firewood. They taste kinda like a cross between peanut butter and buttered popcorn, emphasis on the kinda. I don't eat the heads, they add a bitter taste. I have not eaten a complete meal of them. I get maybe 5-6 a day at most, as I am not searching for them - they just pop up in late summer early fall while processing dead wood for firewood or drawing bark off for project poles. It started as a challenge to myself, as I knew I may be forced to eat them one day as regular sustenance. Was surprised to find what seems disgusting, is actually not bad at all. I doubt I'll ever crave them, but it is indeed good to know what seems gross is totally palatable. As a bonus, the local walleye LOVE them too....


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr. Bitey said:


> I regularly eat wood grubs of the Ambrosia Beetle on my BO land as I find them in firewood. They taste kinda like a cross between peanut butter and buttered popcorn, emphasis on the kinda. I don't eat the heads, they add a bitter taste. I have not eaten a complete meal of them. I get maybe 5-6 a day at most, as I am not searching for them - they just pop up in late summer early fall while processing dead wood for firewood or drawing bark off for project poles. It started as a challenge to myself, as I knew I may be forced to eat them one day as regular sustenance. Was surprised to find what seems disgusting, is actually not bad at all. I doubt I'll ever crave them, but it is indeed good to know what seems gross is totally palatable. As a bonus, the local walleye LOVE them too....


Thats great, knock yourself out. But are you ready to accept the Govt telling you you can't eat beef,chicken, or pork but you can eat all the Grubs you can get ?


----------



## Mr. Bitey (9 mo ago)

Demitri.14 said:


> But are you ready to accept the Govt telling you you can't eat beef,chicken, or pork but you can eat all the Grubs you can get ?


I came for the bugs, not the conspiracies. Tasty, tasty, bugs. Eat them up, yum!


----------



## Ty520 (6 mo ago)

I was actually involved in a major study on this topic when the idea first began to make headway about 12 years ago.

It turns out, crickets require just as much energy and resource inputs to produce a gram of protein as chickens do.

but because of the difference in density (or lack thereof), It would require about 2 cereal bowls full to the brim of crickets to get the same protein as a single chicken breast.

It is a nonsense idea that was debunked years ago - i cannot believe they are still trying to reboot it. 

The Trophic sphere and thermodynamics are still a thing - so much for believing in science.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I would rather eat beef, chicken, fish, pork, peas, soybeans, beans and rice ... but no thanx to the bugs. In a SHTF scenario though, I might use insects to catch something bigger and better to eat ... like a bird, a fish, or maybe even a frog ... but I am very unlikely to eat insects ... not happening.

I think when the Soros / Davos / WEF people said 'You will own nothing and you will be happy', what they really meant was 'You will own nothing and we will be happy'. I think a much better idea would be 'If the Soros / Davos / WEF people own nothing, the rest of the world might be happier'.

I think the people who suggest eating bugs instead of beef, chicken, pork, etc. are the only ones that such a suggestion should apply. It was their idea, so let them (and anyone else who wants to) eat bugs.


----------



## trike lady (6 mo ago)

They need to lead by example, they need to show us how its done without throwing up, oh by the way they want us to drink treated sewage water too. Well, one of these fools can come to my place and I'll be glad to sit them down at the table, hand them a spoon and some ketchup and plus I'll give them a freshly dipped glass of water from the toilet bowl to wash it all down. If they throw up on my floor they'll be eating that too.


----------

